# ممكن التدفئة المركزية بكل جوانبها



## *سيدرا* (8 مارس 2007)

أنا لازمني بحث عن التدفئه المركزية 
يعني اذا ممكن أي حد يقدر يجبلي بحث متكامل عن الموضضضضضوع 
واذا كانت مرفقة بمخططات ورسومات بكون افضل 

بتمنى المساعدة 
لانه موضوع كتير مهم الي

ومشكورين جميعا
أختكم سيدرا


----------



## Abdel-Naser (9 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي بحث كامل عن التدفئة المركزية ولكن كيف اوصله لا اعرف و*****ي هو alazahnaser دوت ******


----------



## *سيدرا* (10 مارس 2007)

وعليكم السلام
شكرا كتير عبد الناصر
بس أنا ما بعرف كيف ممكن تنزله



يا ريت حد يشرحله كيف لاني ما بعرف
وأنا بكون كتير مشكورة 
لانه كتير لازمني



شكرا كتيييييييييير عبود


----------



## *سيدرا* (11 مارس 2007)

أوك أنا آسفة على الازعاج
أنا فكرت انكم رح تساعدوني لاني لسا بالمدرسة 
وما بعرف كتير عن هالموضوع 
ولازم اعمل عنه بحث كامل بس مش لاقية 

آسفة مرة تانية 
وشكرا كتير الكم
وانا شرفني اني نضميتلكم لانه طموحي اني أسير مهندسة 


تحياتي
سيدرا


----------



## *سيدرا* (11 مارس 2007)

عبود
شكرا كتيييييييييير الك 
وشرفتني مساعدتك

تحياتي
سيدرا


----------



## محمد زعبي (14 مارس 2007)

ليس لدى معلومات عن هذا الموضوع ولكن انصحك ان تستمري في البحث في هذا المنتدى


----------



## *سيدرا* (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير محمد 
و رح أحاول ألاقيه


----------



## المتكامل (15 مارس 2007)

صديقتي اذا اردتي بحث عن موضوع التدفئة المركزية يمكن ان افيدك بشكل جيد لانني مصمم تدفئة مركزية ورئيس قسم وارجو منكي ان ترسلس لي النظام الذي ترغبين بالبحث فيه ( نظام المراجل+فنكويلات او مشعات او مبادل حراري او ارضية ) و المساحة المراد تدفئتها اذا امكن


----------



## فاديكو (19 مارس 2007)

عزيزي (المتكامل)
يعطيك الف عافية بس انا طالب هندسة معمارية وبدي بحث عن موضوع (قنوات شبكات التدفئة المركزية ) ممكن تفيدني بهالموضوع
والف شكر الك 
فاديكو


----------



## *سيدرا* (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير المتكامل
وأنا هلا رح أبعتلك 
آسفة اذا تأخرت 
بس أنا من زمان مش قاعدة على النت عشان الدراسة والمتحانات بلشت


----------



## *سيدرا* (21 مارس 2007)

المتكامل ما بقدر أبعتلك رسالة لانه مشاركاتي قليلة 
وفي حد باعتلي رسالة آسفة اذا ما رديت عليها بس مش قادرة أقرأها لانه مشاركاتي قليلية 


المتكاما ممكن عن التدفئة بشكل عام


----------



## المتكامل (22 مارس 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف ارسل لك بحث شبه مفصل وواضح ورح تستفيدي منو


----------



## *سيدرا* (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا كتير المتكامل

بس آسفة ذا تأخرت عليك 
بس والله انها اختبارات وما بقعد على النت


----------



## المتكامل (29 مارس 2007)

تعتمد التدفئة المركزية على عدة عوامل سوف اذكرها بالخطوط العريضة وليسة التفاصيل لضيق الوقت :
1 المرجل وهو اداة تسخين المياه 
2 المجمعات وهي اداة وصل المرجل مع مضخات التسريع و الشبكة 
3 مضخات التسريع وهي التي تقوم باعطاء سرعة تدفق ورفع شبه ثابته بالدارة 
4 انابيب التوصيل وتكون بمقاطع كبيرة من المجمع وتتناقص حتى وصولها الى المشعات ( او اداة البث الحراري -مشعات -فانكويلات مبادلات )
5 المبادلات الحرارية ( مشعات - فانكويلات -انا بيب ارضية ) 
6 صمامات القطع 
7 خزان التمدد ( لتعويض الماء المفقود بفعل التبخر ) 
8 اهم عامل بالشبكة وهو خط الامان


----------



## *سيدرا* (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتير الك على الموعلومات الرائعة 

تحياتي ك 
سديرا


----------



## هيام سعيد (4 أبريل 2007)

الزميلة سيدرا طلبك عنندنا و لقد قدمنا مجموعة من المقالات في هذا المنتدى و لكن اذا كنت تريدين دراسة كاملة سوف اقدم دراسة كاملة مع مخططات على المنتدى تابعي هيام سعيد و مكتب الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع و شكرا


----------



## هيام سعيد (6 أبريل 2007)

الزميلة سيدرا هل اتممتي بحثك في مجال التدفئة المركزية يمكنك متابعة مشاركات هيام سعيد في المنتدى و سوف تحصلين على كل ماتريدينة ان شاء الله


----------



## فاديكو (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة معمارية عندي بحث بعنوان ( قنوات شبكات التدفئة المركزية) بالتحديد اذا امكن ان تساعديني يا اخت هيام سعيد جزاكي الله خيرا
الموضوع مستعجل بالرك الله فيكي


----------



## هيام سعيد (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فاديكو هل يمكن تحديد ما تريده لان البحث ينقسم لعدة اقسام دراسة الاحمال الحرارية و تحديد استطاعة جهاز التبريد و من بعدها دراسات الدكتات و مقاطعها القسم الثاني التنفيذ من خلال الدكت المصنع من الفوم او من الصاج مراحل التنفيذ القسم الميكانيكي المتعلق بربط وحدة التبريد الداخلية مع الخارجية او القسم الكهربائي المتعلق بتوصيلات المجموعة و شكرا الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد هشام جربوع


----------



## فاديكو (8 أبريل 2007)

انشاء الله بردلك المسا 
وشكرا على تعاونك معي


----------



## فاديكو (18 أبريل 2007)

الاخ هشام جربوع_هيام سعيد
الموضوع اللي ببحث فيه عن قنوات الشبكات في التدفئة المركزية 
وعن كافة المواضيع اللي بتتعلق فيه 
من خلال طريقة التصنيع ومكوناتها وانواعها ومن خلال ايضا طرق التركيب والتوصيل وامكانية الاستفادة من كل طريقة وايضا جانب اخر وهو المدى فعاية وكفائة لها والناحية الاقتصادية
وممكن ايضا ان يتشعب الموضوع اكثر 
اذا ممكن تزيد اي شيء لامانع لدي
وشاكر لكم تعاونكم معي


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (18 أبريل 2007)

thank u very much


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Ayesh (12 أكتوبر 2008)

طيب وانا كمان محتاج البحث هاد ضرووووووووري اذا موجود

وبصراحة ما قدرت اجمع المعلومات .. فياريت من الإخوة الطيبة يساعدنا

والله يعطيكو العافية


----------



## Eng.Ahmad Ayesh (12 أكتوبر 2008)

البحث والله مهم كثير ..

بإنتظار الرد ...


----------



## حمزة بكر (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم فين الاقى هذه المشاركات لو موجوده فى الملتقى ياريت يكون لها لنك حتى يسهل الحصول عليها لان الملتقى ما شاء الله جحمه كبير وصعب البحث فيه وانا من المهندسين البادئين فى شغل التكييف جديد ولسه بجمع معلومات عن الشغل واكيد لازم اعرف التدفئه زى التبريد وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*سيدرا* قال:


> أنا لازمني بحث عن التدفئه المركزية
> يعني اذا ممكن أي حد يقدر يجبلي بحث متكامل عن الموضضضضضوع
> واذا كانت مرفقة بمخططات ورسومات بكون افضل
> 
> ...


 
اختي الكريمة
ارجو ان تنفعك الملفات المرفقة وآمل ان لا يكون الرد متأخرا


----------



## شربة ماء (16 أكتوبر 2008)

انصحك بزيارة الموقع التالي www.cvc.be.tf


----------



## شربة ماء (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اليك ايضا هذه الروابط http://www-energie.arch.ucl.ac.be/cdrom/chauffage/theories
http://www.thermexcel.com


----------



## غاوي الهندسة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجو المراسلة على aboood55_ar***********


----------



## غاوي الهندسة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

:87::87::20::85::73:


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس 
أنا مهندس تدفئة جديد وإن شاء الله راح أستفيد من هذه التفصيلات


----------



## المتكامل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

اي عضو يحتاج الى دراسة شاملة عن التدفئة يمكن ان يراسلني على ******** kahledhj وان شاء الله اتمكن من مساعدته


----------



## لطفي ابراهيم (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انصحك بزيارة الموقع التالي
http://energie.wallonie.be/energieplus/CDRom/communs/frames/cbchaumenu0.htm


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموقع لكن هذا الموقع بلغة غريبة أظنها إيطالية


----------



## عبدالرحمان (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان و تقبل الله من الجميع و لي طلب ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب للتحميل باللغة العربية او الفرنسية يثضمن مبادئ التفئة المركزية عن طريق المياه الساخنة و دمتم بصحة و عافية


----------



## كريم الصحراوي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوه الذين طلبوا البحث معزره لافتقاد مشاركتي لاسلوب البحث لانها وببساطه تتحدث باسلوب بسيط وسهل عن ماتحتويه دائره التدفئه المركزيه 
تحتوي دائره التدفئه المركزيه علي قسمين اساسيين
1 ـ غرفه الماكينات
2 ـ الوصلات الخارجه من الغرفه الي الاماكن المراد تدفئتها
وسنحدث عن كلاهما ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
1 غرفه الماكينات
وتحتوي علي 
أ ـ المرجل 
وهواهم قطعه في الدائره ويتم من خلاله تسخين المياه داخل دائره التدفئه المغلقه ويتحكم في رفع درجه حراره المياه
عن طريق لوحه تحدد بها درجه الحراره المطلوبه للمياه وهي في المتوسط 60 درجه مئويه ويتكون المرجل من اسطوانه من الصلب محكمه الغلق من احدي جانبيها ومن الجانب الاخر يتم ادخال فوهه اللهب او الكيمادور غالبا يعمل هذا الكيمادور بالغاز ومهمته رفع درجه حراره الاسطوانه الصلب وتتحكم فيه لوحه تحكم درجه الحراره 
ويلتف حول تلك الاسطوانه في حركه ماسوره مياه تنتهي بطرفين احدهما لدخول الماء المراد تسخينه والاخري لخروج الماء الساخن وتتم عمليه التسخين عن طريق انتقال الحراره من الاسطوانه الصلبه الي الماسوره الملتفه حوله كما يحتوي المرجل علي فتحات لخروج الهواء الساخن داخل المرجل الي المدخنه ويحتوي ايضا علي حنفيه امان تفتح اذا ذاد ظغط المياه داخل الماسوره عن الحد لمطلوب 
وبذلك يحتوي المرجل علي فتحتين احدهما لدخول الماء الراجع من الوصلات الخارجيه والاخر لخروج الماء الساخن الي الوصلات
الخارجيه 
ب كولكتور المياه الساخنه الخارجه من المرجل الي الوصلات الخارجيه وهو عبار عن ماسوره في وضع افقي يتجمع فيها الماء الساخن الخارج من المرجل لمد الوصلات الخارجيه بالماء الساخن وتكون الوصلات والكلكتور في وضع t مقلوبه الكولكتور افقي وخطوط الوصلات رائسي وتحتوي تلك الوصلات
الراءسيه علي مواتير سحب مياه ساخنه ودفعها الي الوصلات الخارجيه كما تحتوي علي بالبولا 3 فياز وهي عباره عن حنفيه زات ثلاث فوهات 
فوهه تسحب من الكلكتور والاخري تمدمواتير الرفع والاخري جانبه تتصل بكلكتور المياه البارده الداخله الي المرجل 
كما تحتوي تلك الوصلات الرائسيه علي وصله من الكاوتشوك تكون اعلي الموتور حتي لاتسمح بسريان صوت الموتور الي الوصلات الخارجيه وكذلك تحتوي علي جلبه لاتسمح بعوده المياه الي الكلكتور 
ج كلكتور لتجميع المياه العائده من الوصلات الخارجيه لدخول المرجل مره اخري لتسخينها ويحتوي هذا الكلكتور علي موتور لسحب المياه من الوصلات الخارجيه ووصله الكاتشوك لاتسمح بسريان صوت الموتور الي الوصلات الخارجيه
ويحتوي علي وصله خزان تزويد الفاقد مع مرور المياه علي فلتر للتنقيه قبل دخولها الكلكتور
وهكذا يكون لدينا دائره مغلقه يكون المرجل هو المتحكم فيها 
واذا كان التوفيق من الله واستطعت توصيل معلومه اعدكم لاحقا بشرح الوصلات الخارجيه وعلي استعداد لاي استفسار او توضيح ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## المهندس المنيني (14 ديسمبر 2008)

السيد المتكامل 
ممكن معلومات عن طريقة رسم اللوبات في التدفئة الارضية


----------



## sherein_ghoneim (19 يناير 2009)

اريد شرح هذا النظام بالتفصيل مع المواصفات و الرسومات الهندسيه لهذا النظام


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

انا عندي معلومات قيمة عن التدفئة المركزية من الالف الى الياء بس بفضل يكون السؤال محدد ما تريديه بالضبط واذا كنت تريدين معلومات عامة انا جاهز لكن ابعثي تاكيد للطلب وشكرا .........


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

مثلا اول خطوة بالتدفئة حساب تدفق المضخة الكلي من خلال الحمل الحراري لكل من الجدران والسقف والنوافذ والابواب والارض ومن ثم حساب انخفاض الضغط في ابعد دارة وهو الضغط الذي يجب ان تغطيه المضخة ومن خلال الخطوات هذه نحسب أقطار الانابيب التقريبية اعتمادا على التدفق الجزئي المحسوب من الحمل الجزئي طبعا كل الخطوات السابقة بقوانين واستخدام جداول التدفئة الخاصة من الاشري بعد حساب الحمل الكلي نحسب استطاعة المرجل والحراق بان نضرب الحمل الكلي ب 1.1 نحصل على استطاعة حمل الشبكة و ب 1.2 عامل التشغيل حصل على استطاعة المرجل وفي المرة القادمة انشاء الله ازودكم بالقوانين وبمثال محلول باذن الله .


----------



## الهمكي (20 يناير 2009)

على فكرة هناك طرق الان مسستخدمة للتدفئة عن طريق الاشعة الشمسية وهي مستخدمة في بلادنا وهي رائعة جدا ومردودها ممتاز لكن مكلفة تاسيسيا بعض الشي


----------



## م شهاب (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس تدفئة وتكييف جديد ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين ذوو الخبرة بافادتي بكيفية دراسة تكييف مبنى عام بشكل كامل ليس فقط حساب الاحمال الحرارية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب القدسي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بحث عن التدفئة الارضية


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعة
ومواقع مفيدة قدمها الأخوة
بارك الله فيكم على روح التعاون


----------



## COMPAQ21 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم


----------



## عاشقة العلم (9 يناير 2010)

*إلى الهمكي*

السلام عليكم

أرجو الإستفادة من خبرتك في التدفئة و التكييف و خاصة التكييف بأنواعه و طرقه لحاجتي له في الدراسة و لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

كثرت الطلبات على وجود مشاريع وحسابات التدفئة 
وهي واسعة الأنتشار 
يرجى طرح مشاريع في الملتقى 
أو ادراج قسم جديد (التدفئة بأنواعها)


----------



## anasm7mad (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا بتريدو يا شباب بدي جداول معاملات انتقال الحرارة للمواد 
وبصراحة الموضوع بشان معامل انتقال الحرارة لجدار يحتوي على فراغ هوائي 
لان مو متأكد اذا كانت قيمة الهواء 24 او 36:59:


----------



## المتكامل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملف مفيد عن التدفئة*

تقضي الامانة ان نقول عنه :
منقول للامانة - لقد قرائت الموضوع و وجدته يحتوي على اغلب التفصيلات المهمة في مجال التدفئة .
اتمنى الافادة لكافة الزملاء


----------



## مستريورك (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


انشودة الحج


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lPeE...eature=related

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ساكانا (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شباب مشكورين جمميعا على المعلومات القيمة !!!! 
بس كنت اتسال اذا في حدا ممكن يزودنا بمعلومات عن التدفئة الارضية و حساباتها 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## salaimeh (4 مارس 2013)

*رد: ملف مفيد عن التدفئة*

عندي مشكلة في بويلر التدفئه..درجة حرارة البويلر تنخفض بسرعه كبيره.وهذا يجعل البويلر يفصل ومن ثم يعمل بعد 2-3 دقائق؟؟ ارجو منكم الافاده


----------



## salaimeh (4 مارس 2013)

عندي مشكلة في بويلر التدفئه(طبعا شبكة تدفئه جديده
)..اثناء استلامي لشبكة التدفئه الجديده لاحظت ان درجة حرارة البويلر تنخفض بسرعه كبيره.وهذا يجعل البويلر يفصل ومن ثم يعمل بعد 2-3 دقائق؟؟ ارجو منكم الافاده
طبعا قدرة البويلر 75000kcal >> 
​


----------



## عبدالله عتر (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ممكن مهندس في عندي موضوع عن التدفئة المركزيةبخصوص صيانة الشوفاج عن طريق الكمبيوتر


----------



## عبدالله عتر (4 مارس 2013)

هل لديك خرطوم تواليت كباس


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

